
Marc Andreessen on Change, Constraints, and Curiosity - allenleein
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P-T2VAcHRoE
======
brequinn
"If you want to be successful as a venture capitalist, you need to be
ruthlessly open-minded, constantly re-examining your assumptions."

... actually if you want to be a successful anything, do this!

